# My graphics card is too loud!



## haxhaxhax (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello.

This may seem like a lame problem, with all the overclocking discussions here, but I'll try anyway.

I am having a problem with my graphics card. It's a Gainward GF9600GT 512MB, this one:






I've read some opinions on the internet claiming that it's a very quiet card. I have yet to see it, in my case, it's so loud, people laugh at my PC that it's a drill rather than a computer.

The loudness depends on how fast the fan is going (obviously). When the PC starts, it's at 100% and it's VERY loud, it gets better once Windows starts and the fan speed drops to 55%. I tried to use tools like RivaTuner to get the fan speed below 55%, but it reverts to 55% anyway.

Is there some way to bypass this limitation? Or perhaps I should approach the problem in a different way? Or just sell this one and buy a new card?


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 7, 2011)

maybe by changing the bios, but maybe the fan can't spin slower than 55% because it will fail,
i think the best thing you can do is a aftermarket cooler(they are not that expensive) also you you can put a 1k rpm 120/140 mm fan in front of it, i have it to with my reference gtx275's and now they are silent and won't get hotter dan 65c


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2011)

haxhaxhax said:


> Hello.
> 
> This may seem like a lame problem, with all the overclocking discussions here, but I'll try anyway.
> 
> ...



Did you try to adjust the fan in the Catalyst itself?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds like the fan could be dying.  I'd recommend you just buy a new card.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you try to adjust the fan in the Catalyst itself?



Adjusting fan speed in cataylst for an nVidia card?

Personally I would say the same as the above.
The fan most probably has had it.

If you can get past the shroud on the card, to the tiny cooler underneath you cold try applying some sewing machine oil into the bearing which may solve the problem but from my experiences the solution is only temporary.

With that card, I don't think upgrading to an aftermarket cooler is really worth it but if you are wanting to keep the card and just make it quiet, it sounds like that will be the option.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 7, 2011)

IMHO, and with all due respect, it is a 9600GT.  If you have the money to replace the card, do it.  Even fairly low end budget cards will perform much better than the 9600GT with very little investment.  I wouldn't spend the money on an aftermarket cooler, you could get a better card by investing just a little more money.


----------



## TC-man (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi,

Try other fan control tools, such as MSI Afterburner or EVGA precision tool, since Rivatuner has not been updated for a long time; both MSI and EVGA tools are made by the same guy who made Rivatuner, I believe he's called Unwinder.

In both MSI and EVGA tools you can tweak your own automatic fan profile (at which rpm and at which temperature the fans should run etc.).

Hope this works for you.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

I had one of them (well, the 1GB version) and it was too noisy for me. I recommend you get a new card and sell the 8600GT. You can still get £20 for them.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice looking card, but I can see where it might be noisy.

I got a 6950 with a blower fan, and it got real loud when loaded.

My solution was to get a water block.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Adjusting fan speed in cataylst for an nVidia card?
> 
> Personally I would say the same as the above.
> The fan most probably has had it.
> ...



lol I fail. I saw the Red GPU and assumed ATI.


----------



## haxhaxhax (Jul 7, 2011)

well, maybe I said it wrong. The fan isn't THAT loud, there's no squeaking or grinding noises and it works fine keeping the GPU around 40*C mark when not too busy.

Anyway, I plan on replacing the graphics card in around 8 months :]

Thanks for recommendations on MSI and EVGA tools, I'll try them.

About aftermarket coolers, any recommended brands? Maybe not recommended, but which brands should I avoid (like there are blacklists for PC power supplies)?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 7, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with an aftermarket cooler.  Would most likely cost you more than the card is worth.

Just bite the bullet and upgrade now.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 7, 2011)

haxhaxhax said:


> well, maybe I said it wrong. The fan isn't THAT loud, there's no squeaking or grinding noises and it works fine keeping the GPU around 40*C mark when not too busy.
> 
> Anyway, I plan on replacing the graphics card in around 8 months :]
> 
> ...



With that GPU there isn't many aftermarket coolers that would not cope with the cards temperatures.
The AC L2 Pro maybe an option without breaking the bank.
But it appears to be another annoying triple slot cooler.


----------



## erixx (Jul 7, 2011)

an excellent card in the day. i still have 2 running in office pc's as they do Aero Glass, etc.

You can rip the fan off and glue any fan you like on in....


----------



## haxhaxhax (Jul 7, 2011)

well I like it too. Handles Crysis without problems, only Arma 2 can kill it but that's probably more of a CPU issue =]


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 7, 2011)

In case you yet wish to replace it (or after 8 months like you said), it would be handy to know your screen resolution (best fill in your pc specs in your User CP).


----------

